# 2015 AR5 or upgrade my Z5



## Flyin_gnome (May 30, 2014)

So I have the opportunity to buy a 2015 AR5 for a really great discount before the 2016 arrives. Been drooling over this bike for a while but debating if it's worth it over putting the money into a new group set and some wheels into my Z5. My Z5 is the pre 105 comes with the tiagra groupset. Still love it but not sure which way to go.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Flyin_gnome said:


> So I have the opportunity to buy a 2015 AR5 for a really great discount before the 2016 arrives. Been drooling over this bike for a while but debating if it's worth it over putting the money into a new group set and some wheels into my Z5. My Z5 is the pre 105 comes with the tiagra groupset. Still love it but not sure which way to go.


It depends on what kind of rider you are and what kind riding you plan to do really, but I haven't heard of one person being dissapointed with a new AR, not one. All of the people I know that have ridden one rave about how fast and how much fun it is to ride. If you are a long distance, cruising along at a relaxed pace kind of fella though and speed isn't the primary concern, you might benefit more from component upgrades because you already have a really nice bike. A nice set of wheels can make a huge difference in ride quality on almost any ride as would moving up to 105 or even Ultegra, which you can get for like $400-$600 online. I am a big AR fan though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's the AR in action underneath one of the best crit racers around:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=7&v=ncJozbsmQ1A


----------



## Flyin_gnome (May 30, 2014)

I had my ankles redone this summer and am just getting back into it. I hope after training this winter to do some competitive rides this next year. Which is why I've been looking at the AR. Speed is always important coming from a former motorcycle road racing background. The AR5 is down to about 2k out the door brand new that I'm looking at. I usually ride a 51cm Z5 but did a quick fit on a 54 AR5 and was shocked how well it worked for me downsizing to an 80mm stem.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Flyin_gnome said:


> I had my ankles redone this summer and am just getting back into it. I hope after training this winter to do some competitive rides this next year. Which is why I've been looking at the AR. Speed is always important coming from a former motorcycle road racing background. The AR5 is down to about 2k out the door brand new that I'm looking at. I usually ride a 51cm Z5 but did a quick fit on a 54 AR5 and was shocked how well it worked for me downsizing to an 80mm stem.


If the fit is right (which is a big deal), it sounds like a great deal to me. I fall right between a 51cm and 54cm for brands like Felt and Cervelo as well and my first bike was Felt F85. Two guys at the shop I lived near back then were literally arguing over which size was best for me. I had no idea what to do. They ended up convincing me to take a 54, which I now know was the wrong choice (6 or 7 years later). I loved the bike, but I was just too stretched out to really enjoy it on 30+ mile rides. I sold it after like 6 months or so (I also realized I was in love with this cycling thing by that time anyway). I say that to emphasize the importance of getting the fit right because if I had bought the 51, I would probably still own that bike. 

I don't see how you lose anything by getting the AR5. It makes sense based on everything you said above. I wish you the best.


----------



## Flyin_gnome (May 30, 2014)

Thanks I'm gonna go take it for a ride tomorrow. Had my 4 year old with me yeaterday so I didn't get much seat time. If they had a 51 I could better compare but will update what I end up doing hopefully tomorrow. Even though it's a really good deal would be a shame to fuss over a few hundred bucks and get the wrong size as you mentioned haha.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Flyin_gnome said:


> Thanks I'm gonna go take it for a ride tomorrow. Had my 4 year old with me yeaterday so I didn't get much seat time. If they had a 51 I could better compare but will update what I end up doing hopefully tomorrow. Even though it's a really good deal would be a shame to fuss over a few hundred bucks and get the wrong size as you mentioned haha.


Sounds good.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

AR is a great bike and you cant go wrong as long as it fits. I think about one all the time but I already have two bikes that get my speed fix. Good luck with your decision. For what its worth, other than mentioning a group and wheels, sounds like the upgrades are taking a back seat at least from a planning standpoint. No specifics. 5800 105 is really nice btw.


----------



## Flyin_gnome (May 30, 2014)

Heading over to go for a ride. If I get the AR the 105 set from it is going on the Z5 and I would be upgrading to Ultegra Di2 for the AR5. That should keep me happy, although I might get a dirty look from the wife.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Flyin_gnome said:


> Heading over to go for a ride. If I get the AR the 105 set from it is going on the Z5 and I would be upgrading to Ultegra Di2 for the AR5. That should keep me happy, although I might get a dirty look from the wife.


I wish you well man. I am definitely in the same boat when it comes my wife. A recent promotion that came with a hefty pay raise and a move to the neighborhood near her job and the kids school helped me close the deal and expand the budget a bit. I plan to have most, if not all of my parts by the end of November, God willing. I like the plan you outlined. The reviews for the AR5 frame have been very good. I seriously considered that bike as well, but decided to go with the AR1 frameset and build it from the ground up. I wish I could swing the AR FRD frameset (love the color scheme and new logo), but the difference is the price of a good wheelset or my components and handlebars and saddle. For me, the AR1 is the sweet spot that will keep me from being beat up. I like the red, black, and white almost as much anyway (alma mater colors). I plan to complete the build with mechanical Dura Ace 9000 and a solid affordable wheelset like Reynolds Assault SLGs or Giant's new SLR1 Aero Road wheels. Update when you can. 

Here's some reviews:

Felt AR5 review - BikeRadar USA

Felt AR | RKP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUuaKbZLWgU


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

If you do go Di2 I reccomend sprint shifters. I absolutely love em. Shifting in the drops is nothing with these but they are only good for the back.


----------



## Flyin_gnome (May 30, 2014)

Pulling the trigger. I really wanted a FRD frame or the AR1... that checkerboard carbon is stunning. But I couldn't justify the extra price over the AR5 especially since I will get to repurpose the 105 group set on my other bike, that and I have a thing for red. Now it's just waiting for the Di2 groupset to arrive in the mail... appreciate the advice. Can't wait to get some miles in.

My boy celebrating dad's new toy.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Flyin_gnome said:


> Pulling the trigger. I really wanted a FRD frame or the AR1... that checkerboard carbon is stunning. But I couldn't justify the extra price over the AR5 especially since I will get to repurpose the 105 group set on my other bike, that and I have a thing for red. Now it's just waiting for the Di2 groupset to arrive in the mail... appreciate the advice. Can't wait to get some miles in.
> 
> My boy celebrating dad's new toy.


Congrats man! Great choice if you ask me.


----------

